# Edition 38 Pics



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Went down to E38 on Saturday with my bro... first time i had been to the show so was expecting it to be bigger for some reason... overall though really enjoyed the whole vibe of the show and the cars on display, maybe try the Sunday next year as the Show n Shine was apparently much bigger (if that was possible!)

Uber clean Mk1 - Didnt see how the car got to the show but surely it isnt driven with polished discs like that !?

































Another v. nice mk1









This attracted a lot of attention as did the other cars on the Players / G-Werks stand

































A few really nice Mk5's... bro has taken notes for his...lol

















































One of my favourite cars at the show - carbon wrap on front grille, roof and mirrors.

















A few we caught on stage

















Then randoms that caught my eye


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Good pictures mate :thumb: Ive been the last 2 years but couldn't go this year. Theres allways a good atmosphere which I think other shows lack.

Got to agree with you on the black passat, looks yum.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Some great pics there mate and some sweeet motors love the low euro look


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Great pics mate, it was an awesome show and the attention to detail is incredible.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cool - The Mk1 was trailered to the show, was speaking to the owner.

I have some pics and as soon as the publish date is passed I will post them up mate.

GC


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks to all for the comments... i dont profess to be anywhere near a good photographer... i just point and shoot !

Look forward to some of the other pics people have, dont mind if you chuck them in here as well if thats what you want to do.

Nige


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

no corrados 

think i might go next year but annoys me that vwaction is on as well, find having some racing and all the other stuff they have going on there makes it a better show...

the rayvern jetta was at action as well which was a nice suprise :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice pics dude, some nice dubs there too


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I seen a few raddos there.... Now you mention it, not as many as in the past


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

big ben said:


> no corrados
> 
> think i might go next year but annoys me that vwaction is on as well, find having some racing and all the other stuff they have going on there makes it a better show...
> 
> the rayvern jetta was at action as well which was a nice suprise :thumb:


To be honest there wasnt a big number of Corrados there, none that really stood out at least.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice pics mate thanks for sharing 

Baz


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

That Passat CC is awesome :argie:


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, some nice cars there!


----------

